
Ask HN: How would you start Machine Learning consultancy? - getintoML
If you were to start consulting as Machine Learning expert, how would you go about doing that? Assuming you have enough knowledge.<p>I have some background in ML and I can catch up quickly when given opportunity. Right now, I work for a major company but I would like the freedom of consultant, to be able to work on smaller projects and gain a lot of exposure to various ML&#x2F;AI areas.
======
msadowski
Get the first client, then another. That's what have worked for me in
Robotics. IMO the most important thing is to find some good first projects in
your field.

UpWork had worked very well for me but I know of some people that have issues
with it.

